# Small laundry



## aphonopelma1313 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nothing that special, crappy pics from an abandoned small laundry:

1



Scale... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Metal ghost... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Iron boards... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Carrousel... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Fox... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## krela (Feb 13, 2014)

I quite like it, but then I like old machinery.


----------



## AgentTintin (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice machinery indeed - great report


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 13, 2014)

I always love your reports  with you derelict is never derelict and small is never small, you've got some stunning places over there, please keep them coming


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Feb 13, 2014)

Many thx...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 14, 2014)

You're pics are never crap! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ace report as allways,thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 14, 2014)

You post up this sort of stuff and seem to think no one will like it, truth is... we're all thinking of moving to Germany


----------



## goldfish147 (Feb 14, 2014)

I actually think it's really nice and unusual...


----------



## irishmanlost (Feb 14, 2014)

Clean very clean. Nice.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 15, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Feb 15, 2014)

Many thx again... We can change, I take pictures from your awesome asylums and theaters and you can take pics from this kind of stuff... Think I would have more fun for sure...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 18, 2014)

MrDan said:


> You post up this sort of stuff and seem to think no one will like it, truth is... we're all thinking of moving to Germany



Im with MrDan on this! Germany FTW


----------



## Old No.13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Wish I could find somewhere so unspecial............. to take some crappy pics in.................... these are great, mate!


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 19, 2014)

i hope you walked out of that place with the fur coat on like huggy bear heh


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Feb 25, 2014)

For sure not... I don't wear fur for no way...


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 26, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that! It's not often you find an abandoned fur coat! The only time I've seen clothes in a good state like this was in that weird private clink place in Germany that we explored a couple of years back.


----------



## smiler (Feb 26, 2014)

Don’t you have vandals in Germany? Lovely Pics, Thank You


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh yes, we have a lot vandals here. You have to be fast, very fast...


----------

